

Performance Followup from NoSQL Meetup - moonpolysoft
http://cliffmoon.tumblr.com/post/128847520/performance-followup-from-nosql

======
prodigal_erik
In case anyone else is as completely lost without context as I was, the NoSQL
meetup was apparently a group of people interested in key-value stores, and
Dynomite is the author's clone of Dynamo, a key-value store from Amazon.

~~~
moonpolysoft
Good point, I completely forgot that not everyone is as knee deep in
distributed datastores as I am. Thanks.

------
lallysingh
I'd like to point out a single summary for this: "Let's actually act like
Computer Scientists and run controlled experiments."

The "Scientist" part means something more than "not an engineer."

Still, it's nice to see some headway in bringing some honesty to benchmarks!

